
US Internet ad revenue surpasses broadcast  - jamesbritt
http://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/US-Internet-ad-revenue-surpasses-broadcast-5393032.php
======
chaz
It's worth noting that this ~$40B is just for broadcast TV ads. This excludes
cable TV ads (~$30B) and subscription TV fees (~$80B). There is an ongoing
non-zero sum shift in attention and dollars to online, but TV is far from
dead.

~~~
quotient
This is a very important point. It's also necessary to recall that cable TV,
broadcast TV, and subscription TV mostly gets its revenue from US-based
consumers. In contrast, US-based advertising gets its revenue from consumers
all around the world (though many of them are from the US). Just in terms of
capturing the American market: internet advertising still has a long way to
go.

~~~
panabee
great points. this spurred a google search to find the breakdown of internet
advertising by country and respective growth rates (was curious where online
ads are growing fastest and exactly how much the US accounted for), which
yielded this interesting nugget if you trust eMarketer: norway leads the world
in digital ad spend per person at $209. the US is second with $201/person.
australia is third.

[http://mashable.com/2013/09/25/digital-
ads/](http://mashable.com/2013/09/25/digital-ads/)

------
josu
Anyone knows how long it took for radio to surpass print? (If it ever did) And
for TV yo surpass radio/print?

I think that less than 20 years (since the Internet went mainstream) It's an
amazing feat. And this is even more surprising if we take into account that
the Internet penetration rate in the US is around 80% [1] while TV's is almost
a 100% [2].

[1]
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_number_o...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_number_of_Internet_users)
[2] www.tvb.org/media/file/TV_Basics.pdf

------
lelandbatey
As someone who doesn't directly consume broadcast media (radio or television),
I kinda thought this was already the case. I and most everyone I know uses
online services so much more than broadcast that I just assumed.

Guess I learned a bit more about how I shouldn't assume.

------
jey
Direct link to 2013 report:
[http://www.iab.net/media/file/IAB_Internet_Advertising_Reven...](http://www.iab.net/media/file/IAB_Internet_Advertising_Revenue_Report_FY_2013.pdf)

------
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty significant milestone. Wonder how it will affect the
production and selection of television shows.

------
revscat
My grandfather once told me "only idiots and insurance agents make
predictions." That said, this is exactly why I believe the Comcast-Time Warner
merger is going to go through. The money in online spending is too great for
it not to eventually do what happens to all rent-seeking enterprises, and have
be consolidated into ever fewer hands.

~~~
higherpurpose
They'll eventually say: "Hey wait a minute - all of those ads appearing on
_our_ Internet - we should get a cut of that!"

~~~
ENGNR
Auto adblock at the ISP level

Just a small fee to disable it for your ad..

------
paul_f
Maybe it was inevitable for many, but for those of us born well before the
mass adoption of the Internet, this feels historic.

------
darushimo
Anyone else have an "always knew it would happen, never thought it would
happen" attitude toward this happening?

~~~
scrollaway
Don't you mean "kinda surprised it hadn't already happened"?

------
sown
Does anyone know about total ,erm, volume? I guess numbers of impressions is
what I'm thinking of?

If ads are online (please correct me if I'm wrong) are cheaper than broadcast
ads for an impression, then while the revenues go up the profit might go down?

